# Jessy Wellmer mittagsmagazin



## stummel (19 Juni 2019)

Kann jemand bitte von diesem Video:https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/pla...zYtOTQzZi03MzBhNjc3ZWRiNGI/ard-mittagsmagazin ein paar Bilder machen wäre super!! Ich bin leider zu blöd dazu...Vorallem ihre schönen Pumps stehen ihr perfekt;-)):thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Peter_Bloom (10 Juli 2019)

Hier sind die gewünschten Bilder/Caps, viel Spaß: https://www.celebboard.net/caps-deutsch/752030-jessy-wellmer-mittagsmagazin-18-06-2019-22x.html


----------

